# Watty's Whimsical Webs and Wigglers!



## LittleWatty

... and other random photos. Webs = Frogs. Wigglers = Fish. 

So, thanks to my buddies over in the Guide to Proper ADF Care thread, I've been acquainting myself with these wonderful little creatures. My oldest pair (mated) I've had for about 6 months now. Skinny (female) and Tubby (male) have been wonderful additions to my tanks! Because of them, I've absolutely fallen in love with the ADF as tank mates. I recently acquired two more young ADF froglets, and have another frog coming in from a friend who can no longer properly care for him. Any of my buddies from the ADF thread - many of these pictures will no doubt be familiar to you.

-Skinny is easily identifiable from her form (skinny, of course!) and she has two black dots under her armpits. Tubby is of course rather... well, fat. Both are rather light of skin. They are currently in a 15 gallon with my plakat King, Leomhaan (Leo). The pictures I post of them will cover about 6 months worth of time.
-Fili and Kili are my two new babies. Both are a lot darker compared to the other two. Fili has rather stubby and curled toes, while Kili has huge feet with long straight toes. Currently in a 10 gallon with my steel (copper?) halfmoon plakat, Tintrí.
-Gargoyle is the frog I will be receiving from my friend. I have not seen him myself, so I don't know any of his identifying features. He will be going in my 6.6 gallon with my veiltail Féileacán.

First I'll post just about every picture I have of my beloved ADF, and in subsequent posts I'll get pictures of tanks and the fish in them. Because of the naming schemes that my computer automatically assigns the photos with, I will have to put different sets of pictures in different posts so nothing gets overwritten. Anyway, without further adieu, here they all are!

This post is completely Skinny and Tubby. (8/20/12 - day of purchase)


----------



## LittleWatty

For a while, Skinny and Tubby were kept in a 15 gallon divided tank with Tintrí. After losing a few of my boys, I broke down the barrier and moved Leo into it, which is where they now reside. For a while they were in the 10 gallon with Tintrí, since I wasn't sure how Leo would do with tank mates. He has done well with other fish, and since these two are now old enough to hold their own (and understand the feeding ritual), things have been going well!

Right around this time, Skinny fell in love with the camera. Every time she sees it, she follows this same routine of crawling her way towards the glass and just going nuts in general. The seventh picture on this post has to be one of my favorites of her :lol: In the last photo you can see her identifying mark - the spot under her arm. She's got another, smaller one, on the other side.

8/25/12 - 9/14/12

First signs of Tubby being male. Armpit pimples!


----------



## LittleWatty

Tintrí sometimes gets in on the photo shoots XD

9/23/12 - 11/9/12


----------



## LittleWatty

By this point, I moved out of my old apartment and into a larger one, and lost one of my boys (Dov - fancy dragonscale halfmoon plakat). Tintrí and the frogs also got an upgrade to a 10 gallon. This was probably my favorite setup for that tank, but I had to dismantle it because of a serious algae issue that I just could not control. The algae ended up embedding itself in the silk plants I was using, so I had to take them out, lest the outbreak happen again.

During this time, Tubby has also been hiding most of the day, and just barely peeking his head out of his favorite log to see what's going on. He still follows this routine, so I try to get pictures of him at feeding time or after the lights have gone out.

11/22/12


----------



## LittleWatty

During this period, I discovered Tintrí had camallanus worms, so I moved Skinny and Tubby to a temporary tank so I could treat the 10 gallon. He has since recovered and the frogs were moved back in. These photos will cover both the 10 gallon, and the temp tank.

11/25/12 - 11/30/12


----------



## LittleWatty

First instance where Skinny and Tubby became a mated pair. And... TADPOLES! Sadlly, all of which ended up passing. I knew it was hard to raise them, but I didn't think it was THAT hard. Also, I now know without a doubt that Skinny is female because of this, despite her lack of girth.

Also, has a perfect example of how Skinny's love of the camera trumps all... even Tubby!

12/9/12 - 1/9/13


----------



## LittleWatty

First introduction of Fili and Kili! They're easy to tell apart once you get a good look at the feet. Fili has pretty stubby and curled toes. Kili, on the other hand, has HUGE feet with long straight toes.

Some of the last pictures of Skinny and Tubby in the 10 gallon. Tubby had a hard time saying goodbye to his favorite log. 

2/4/13 - 2/8/13


----------



## LittleWatty

Moved Skinny and Tubby to the 15 gallon, rearranged the 10 gallon and added Fili and Kili to it. First photo just shows the size differences. My oldies were hiding a lot at first, only coming out at night. Since then, however, they've adjusted to the change.

2/10/13


----------



## LittleWatty

And finally, up to date on all the frogs. These are all the photos I took today. If I didn't have an evening class in about 20 min, I would continue uploading photos of my fish, but I don't have time for that at the moment. Maybe another day! I might do the progression on tank per day from here on out, until I'm all caught up.

2/13/13


----------



## Chesh

HAHAHA!!! I knew you had lots of pictures, but O.M.G!!!! *giggle* Love them all, but my heart belongs to frogs  Congrats on your new thread!


----------



## LittleWatty

Yeah, Chesh... this is what you, Gizzy, and Sparky have done to me! Frogs EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SeaHorse

Ohhh M G.... Little froggy love! They are SO cute!!! Love the pics. Can't wait for more pics. 
They sure like the camera!


----------



## LittleWatty

Thanks! With my new little guys, I'm taking pictures a lot more often than I used to be. I'll be getting photos up of more than just my frogs in the coming days though. I've got otos, danios, a snail, and my bettas.


----------



## Chesh

LittleWatty said:


> Yeah, Chesh... this is what you, Gizzy, and Sparky have done to me! Frogs EVERYWHERE.


*giggle* It isn't OUR fault - blame Africa for making the cutest itty bitty frogs ever! :-D You just can't help BUT love 'em!


----------



## LittleWatty

Ok, so it isn't completely your fault, but you fed the fire!


----------



## Chesh




----------



## Chesh

Hey! Where's the frogs?


----------



## LittleWatty

Sorry! things have been kind of crazy busy around here lately. I do have some pictures stored up, though!

With a new frog in the mix, Gargoyle is easy to tell from the others because he's much paler of skin tone, and is also missing a few toes on one foot (though, I don't think there are any of him in this mix. Maybe the next one!).


----------



## Romad

What great pics!! :thumbsup:

I love the "chillin on my back" pic - that one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## LittleWatty

Yeah, Skinny is quite hilarious  She has SOOOO much personality. She was actually trying to bite my finger when she fell over backwards... I was just fixing some plants, but she thought it was dinner time. That one, along with the "Paint me like one of your French girls" pose on the lily and the froggy back ride with the Oto, are my favorites!


----------



## Chesh

YAYAY! Super cute pictures! Mine always knock themselves over backward, too - it's pretty much the cutest thing, ever. Glad all is well over there


----------



## LittleWatty

I apologize for not posting for a while! School has been catching up to me, and now I'm headed out of the country for a while. Here's a load of pictures to tide you over until I get back :-D

My poor little Fleck passed on, so there will be a few last pictures of him.


----------



## Chesh

THREE CHEERS FOR FROGGY PICTURE SPAM AND OUT OF COUNTRY TRAVELS!!!

Thanks for the update, Watty! You and your little froggies have been missed!

I was so sad to hear of Fleck's passing. He was well loved, and will be missed. . .


----------



## LittleWatty

Well, I've actually been home for a few weeks now... but I haven't posted in a while so I could save up my pictures for one big Froggy Picture Spam!


----------



## LittleWatty

spam #2


----------



## LittleWatty

I have just acquired a 35 gallon tank for my froggies! I have no idea exactly what to do with it yet, I just know I want to do an NPT of some sort. Pictures will be up as soon as it's setup!


----------



## LittleWatty

Picture updates on the new tank! Next post will have some more photos (some have the same name, so they keep getting overwritten in the upload process)


----------



## LittleWatty

And last few pictures! I was waiting to post a photo of the tank because it wasn't quite done... had to wait for the driftwood to come in! Now its done until I get more plants.


----------



## djembekah

girl it is GORGEOUS! love your pleco <3


----------



## LittleWatty

Thanks Bekah! I actually have two baby bristlenoses in there!  The one in the first photo is different than the other two. I can tell them apart because one has really bright stripes and spots, where the other is a little more dusky. It's not easy to tell in the photos. I've been wanting a baby pleco for so long, I'm glad I finally have a tank big enough!


----------



## djembekah

aw that's so cool! I really love my pleco. Someday I hope i have a huge tank big enough for a bIIIG Pleco!


----------



## LittleWatty

That would be totally awesome! I fell in love with my neighbors Pleco (though, it was sad. They had a common pleco in a 10 gallon tank. Only lived to be like 7 years) and since then I wanted to get my own. Now I have two!


----------



## djembekah

aw bummer. but yay happy endings!


----------



## Chesh

Lookin' good, lady! There is NO better kind of spam than FROGGY PICTURE SPAM!!! *luffs* I'll be hopping over to your other thread next to see how things are going in there - the tank looks great from here! <3 froggies...


----------



## LittleWatty

Took a bunch of photos over the past week or so since my last post. Enjoy! Most of these are at feeding time, since that's when everyone comes to the front of the tank.


----------



## Chesh

Sooooo cute! Fishy frogy food-time fun! <3 I love those floaters!!! ::jealous::


----------



## LittleWatty

I do realize I have been away for quite a while (over a month now, wow. Didn't realize it had been that long) and I hate to come back with bad news, but that's how these things go... Tubby died today  I noticed him suspended in the tank, quite obviously dead. I dunno what happened to him, as the other frogs seem perfectly healthy. He looked quite bloated when I found him, but he also looked as though he had been there most of the day, if not all night (I had class right away at 9am this morning, and had been busy up until 5-6pm tonight when I noticed him).

There is some good news, though, in that the other frogs are still alive and looking healthy. Both are eating vigerously right now, so all seems well otherwise.

I'll try to post more pictures, but there's really no guarantees. I've just got so much going on in my life right now, I don't have a lot of time to sit in front of my tank and snap picture after picture. Any time I'm changing the water, I"m busy doing a million other things at the same time >.<


----------



## djembekah

Sorry about Tubby, but glad to hear the others are well!!


----------



## LittleWatty

Sorry I"ve been so absent! Things have gone to.... bad places since the last time I was here. There was a death in the family, and then some other things happened, but I'm in a better place now!

I got an internship at an aquarium on the west coast (HUZZAH) and have been working there since June. Sadly, its unpaid, and it must end, but I'm loving it so much. Sad part about it is that I had to tear apart my tank and give all my fish away. I did, however, keep Skinny and Gargoyle. Because I would never part with my beloved frogs.

I've got them set up in a 10 gallon with some anubias, a broken moss ball (sob) and a bunch of duck weed. I've got three of my Amano shrimp in there with them, just to help keep the place ****-and-span. My frogs have, of course, decided to grace my apartment with a housewarming gift of tadpoles. They've been on and off as I've been trying to figure out how to care for them. Lost more than my fair share. However... I have found a way to feed them. Because of my internship, I have access to live brine shrimp cultures. With permission from work, I've been able to bring home both 2 day old and adult brine. And the babies are eating it!


----------

